# I am looking for London pet business owners to cooperate



## Blacklabpictures (Oct 30, 2012)

I am expanding my portfolio and I think this is good opportunity for pet related business owners in London to get *dog photography* service with very low and competitive price (or even for free). Good photography can help boost and strengthen your social media interaction with clients and help your website to stand out. Why do not consider giving my photo shoot as a prize for your clients for instance? I am working on *Dog Fashion Fever* social media event right now. At my other language website and facebook fan page it helped me to get more than 200 users and 85000 reach in just one day of contest and it helped me to sell few more tickets for my workshops. This could help you get more orders for grooming or get new clients for dogwalking.

This is not a trick or some kind of fan-buying-system. It is all about interaction with real people and having fun 

You are from London? Give me a call or write an email to arrange a meeting 

Dog photographer for events | London dog photographer


----------

